
World Bank Prices First Global Blockchain Bond, Raising A$110M - monkeydust
WASHINGTON&#x2F;SYDNEY, August 23&#x2F;24, 2018 - The World Bank launched bond-i (blockchain operated new debt instrument), the world’s first bond to be created, allocated, transferred and managed through its life cycle using distributed ledger technology. The two-year bond raised A$110 million, marking the first time that investors have supported the World Bank’s development activities in a transaction that is fully managed using the blockchain technology.
======
monkeydust
[http://www.worldbank.org/en/news/press-
release/2018/08/23/wo...](http://www.worldbank.org/en/news/press-
release/2018/08/23/world-bank-prices-first-global-blockchain-bond-
raising-a110-million)

Anyone know the details around the technical side of this, how do you trade
it? How do you settle it?

